# Nuggets keep Nets winless as 'Melo leads way



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> In a season already full of losses for New Jersey, this might have been a new low. Nets coach Lawrence Frank called his team's performance "unacceptable" as it dropped its 14th straight game to start the season. With Carmelo Anthony leading the way, the Denver Nuggets seemingly scored at will in a 101-87 win Tuesday night. All the easy baskets drew the ire of Frank, who went from jovial before the game to dour afterward. "I'm very, very disappointed."


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10428054/Nuggets-keep-Nets-winless-as-'Melo-leads-way


----------

